# Update on whisper



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

I decided to start a new thread because I am no longer "thinking" about adopting a 13 yr old, I DID:chili:

Well, I spoke to the rescue yesterday and she assured me she had no idea Whisper had the tumors. She told me she asked her vet to just check her heart and lungs so that is why the tumors were not discovered :blink:. She told me she would have to raise donations for her surgery which made me feel bad because I always try to "make" donations to rescues, not take them. Anyway, went to OUR vet today and she did xrays to make sure no spots showing cancer moved to her lungs, etc. The xrays were clear except for arthritis in Whisper's back for which the Doctor gave me Metacam.
Had there been indication of metasticizing (sp) that would have been the end of that. We then did a blood panel and everyone was surprised to see that ALL her blood levels were normal. Not even borderline anywhere.
In short, Whisper is very healthy soooo, I sceduled surgery for next week. I am going to send the rescue a copy of the $1300 bill which included todays procedures and whatever they can contribute will be wonderful. I don't expect them to pay for it all. Whisper is a delight and I am so in love with her. She was the Belle of the Doctor's office today! The only thing I am not having them do which will save $200 is the Histopathology which will tell us if it is cancer or not. It doesn't matter at this point. I just want to get her taken care of. :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Whisper sure is lucky to have found you! You are her guardian angel!

I can't believe all that rescue does is listen to the heart and lungs. That is very unfair to prospective adopters and the dogs themselves. 

I pray it isn't cancer.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Well, the rescue was considering her age and wanted to make sure she had no heart and lung issues. I suspect they are also trying to cut down on costs like we all are. I just cannot believe the vet didn't notice them. Given the size, I don't think it was possible to miss. I pray it is not cancer either but I think it may be. I am not asking for the results because if they take it all out and it has not spread anywhere else I see no point in spending another $200. I want to make the money I do have to spend go to where it is needed the most, her surgery and meds. The doc was confident it has not spread and said it is possible it is not cancerous.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Mammory tumours are usually not cancerous. Let 's hope she gets through the surgery so she can live her years out in blosssoming in your family!

I can't wait to see her all better and more piccies in her new life.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

bellapuppy said:


> Well, the rescue was considering her age and wanted to make sure she had no heart and lung issues. I suspect they are also trying to cut down on costs like we all are. I just cannot believe the vet didn't notice them. Given the size, I don't think it was possible to miss. I pray it is not cancer either but I think it may be. I am not asking for the results because if they take it all out and it has not spread anywhere else I see no point in spending another $200. I want to make the money I do have to spend go to where it is needed the most, her surgery and meds. The doc was confident it has not spread and said it is possible it is not cancerous.


50% of mammary tumors are benign so let's hope Whisper is one of the lucky ones. She is lucky to have found someone who is willing to take care of her medical needs since the rescue did not.

Mammary Tumors (Canine)


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I hope all will be well. Gosh, if it were me I would want to know if it was cancer or not. If not, then you can relax more I think! If it is, you can be alert to any signs that it spreads. I would have to know .... but that's me!!

Shame on the original vet. Knowing it was a rescue situation and Whisper was already there .. how much time would it take to look her over real good. Really .. that is pathetic.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

That is just simply wonderful that you've taken this girl in! She can live out the rest of her life in a wonderful, loving home and getting the care she needs! You really are her guardian angel. Bless you for it!


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

k/c mom said:


> I hope all will be well. Gosh, if it were me I would want to know if it was cancer or not. If not, then you can relax more I think! If it is, you can be alert to any signs that it spreads. I would have to know .... but that's me!!
> 
> Shame on the original vet. Knowing it was a rescue situation and Whisper was already there .. how much time would it take to look her over real good. Really .. that is pathetic.


I agree. I would ordinarily like to know but money is in short supply. I am confident it has not spread, since that is what the X rays showed. Rest assured, I will examine her continuously. I will not do anything to neglect her. She is such a happy little girl. I agree about the vet too. How can one miss large tumors? Oh well. She is safe and loved now.:wub:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Ladysmom said:


> 50% of mammary tumors are benign so let's hope Whisper is one of the lucky ones. She is lucky to have found someone who is willing to take care of her medical needs since the rescue did not.
> 
> Mammary Tumors (Canine)


 
Thank you for the link. I had looked at this yesterday. It is very informative.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

You are Whisperers guardian angel...God bless you for taking her. I hope and pray it is not cancer. Now Whisperer can have the home she deserves. congratualtions!:wub:



bellapuppy said:


> I decided to start a new thread because I am no longer "thinking" about adopting a 13 yr old, I DID:chili:
> 
> Well, I spoke to the rescue yesterday and she assured me she had no idea Whisper had the tumors. She told me she asked her vet to just check her heart and lungs so that is why the tumors were not discovered :blink:. She told me she would have to raise donations for her surgery which made me feel bad because I always try to "make" donations to rescues, not take them. Anyway, went to OUR vet today and she did xrays to make sure no spots showing cancer moved to her lungs, etc. The xrays were clear except for arthritis in Whisper's back for which the Doctor gave me Metacam.
> Had there been indication of metasticizing (sp) that would have been the end of that. We then did a blood panel and everyone was surprised to see that ALL her blood levels were normal. Not even borderline anywhere.
> In short, Whisper is very healthy soooo, I sceduled surgery for next week. I am going to send the rescue a copy of the $1300 bill which included todays procedures and whatever they can contribute will be wonderful. I don't expect them to pay for it all. Whisper is a delight and I am so in love with her. She was the Belle of the Doctor's office today! The only thing I am not having them do which will save $200 is the Histopathology which will tell us if it is cancer or not. It doesn't matter at this point. I just want to get her taken care of. :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Janis - I too was surprised about the lack of the thoroughness of the rescue's vet. I thought that dogs are supposed to be fully vetted (bad play on words here) so that owners will know what the real responsibilities will be. That's really sad. My neighbor's rescue came with a one month policy where if anything was found wrong within that time by her vet they would cover it, which they did for her surgery. I know of some vets who donate some of their services and times to rescues. She has kept donating to the rescue to help other dogs.
Thanks goodness you are Whisper's mom now. I shudder to think if someone else adopted her. She might have ended up back with the rescue if they couldn't afford her surgery. I hope and pray for success in the surgery and after. Are you saying that they won't biopsy the tumors removed? I just wondered because sometimes if there is cancer the dogs (like my cousin's) are put on chemo in pill form. He's done quite well.
Good luck and keep us posted next week. You are indeed an angel.:hugging:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Snowbody said:


> Janis - I too was surprised about the lack of the thoroughness of the rescue's vet. I thought that dogs are supposed to be fully vetted (bad play on words here) so that owners will know what the real responsibilities will be. That's really sad. My neighbor's rescue came with a one month policy where if anything was found wrong within that time by her vet they would cover it, which they did for her surgery. I know of some vets who donate some of their services and times to rescues. She has kept donating to the rescue to help other dogs.
> Thanks goodness you are Whisper's mom now. I shudder to think if someone else adopted her. She might have ended up back with the rescue if they couldn't afford her surgery. I hope and pray for success in the surgery and after. Are you saying that they won't biopsy the tumors removed? I just wondered because sometimes if there is cancer the dogs (like my cousin's) are put on chemo in pill form. He's done quite well.
> Good luck and keep us posted next week. You are indeed an angel.:hugging:


All rescues are not created equal, unfortunately. Good rescues take care of all existing health issues for the sake of the dog. It's not fair to pass along something big like tumors/possible cancer to an unsuspecting adopter who may not be able to afford the care a dog needs. Janis is truly Whisper's guardian angel for being willing and financially able to care for her. I pray her tumors are benign.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks you guys. I am more than willing to care for her needs. "able" is another story. It will be a bit of a hardship if the rescue does not /is unable to help with the costs, but we will manage it. Whisper is so sweet, I wish you all could meet her. I should rename her "Shadow" LOL. Her surgery is scheduled for next tuesday so I will keep you all posted. Prayers are always welcome. Love and licks to all.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

god blessu for saving whisper , and im praying thatthe tumor is not cancerous .


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Bless you for taking in Whisper. I will pray that everything turns out well.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Bless you for adopting Whisper and being her guardian angel!!! I am surprised as well that the rescue did not notice the tumors or did not address them. They should at least offer to help you with the costs of surgery now. 

I adopted my Bailey at five months old from a rescue. When I brought him home, I noticed he had an umblical hernia (he's my first dog so I really didn't know what it was but I had it checked by my vet). I called the rescue and mentioned the hernia - he had already been neutered but I guess the vet who did that surgery didn't see a hernia at that time so he didn't fix it. Not sure how that happened. But his foster mom did offer to take Bailey back to her own vet to get the hernia fixed (he charges her waaaay less than the norm bc of her rescue work). Luckily my vet didn't think the surgery needed to be done so I didn't go for the foster mom's offer. Just sharing the story to let you know that rescue definitely SHOULD be offering to help!!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

You got her!!! :chili::chili::chili: Super excited for you - she sounds so sweet!!! Sorry about the tumor issue though - think it's pretty crummy and don't believe the vet didn't notice it because don't they run their hands over the dogs to at least give a general health check? :angry: I personally think it's pretty irresponsible because they could end up having someone dump a rescue due to unforeseen medical expenses - sure the dog is supposed to go back to the rescue, but how would they know? Just seems like not giving a thorough exam could cause more problems than not. At any rate, I hope they are benign - she sounds like she's in great health otherwise... can't wait to see pictures!!! :wub:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Bless your heart for adopting Whisper:wub:....She will now be loved:wub:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Thank you all for your kind words. I just sent the copy of the estimate to the rescue so we will see what they can come up with. I already told her I will absorb the $300 from yesterday's pre surgery tests. She had already told me they will help and I think (hope) this will be a good lesson for them in the future, not to skimp on the vet checks! You know, it is entirely possible that they may have put her down due to her age instead of opting for surgery. I am not sure how most rescues view this type of situation as it relates to age. I am just happy we have her now. She threw up last night - her whole dinner - and was trembling like she was cold. This was at 3:00 am. I cleaned her up and tucked her back into bed with me and she went back to sleep. I think I let her overeat and it was later than I usually feed them. This morning she got up, chased me down the hall (very stiffly):HistericalSmiley:, wanted her treat, breakfast and kisses. She played with me after potty time. She is the sweetest thing. You know, she even jumps on top of things that are placed low like the foot stool and a carrier I keep in the living room. She has a lot of energy for an old gal.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Janis, I wish there were more like you, you have a heart of gold, it's not easy with our older babies, I pray whisper lives a long life I know she now has all the love she will ever need.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Thank you, Paula, yes Whisper will have all the love she needs. We had to pick someone up from LAX yesterday and we took Whisper because I did not want to leave her alone for so long. Maggie and Trixie stayed behind because there would not have been room in the back with the passengers and they have a virtual condo in the area I keep them when I leave. Anyway, Whisper sat up most of the way and napped some. She clearly liked looking around. We stopped at a drive thru and we shared our chicken with her. She was reluctant to potty in a strange place, but eventually did. Once at LAX she was the center of attention where we waited for our friend. She was a bit restless on the way back but eventually curled up on my lap on her blankie and fell asleep. She was sooooo good. Once home, potty and nighty night where she did not move all night. She does snore pretty loudly though. LOL


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Whisper is so lucky that you found her! You sound like a wonderful mommy!!

xoxo


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Miss_Annie said:


> Whisper is so lucky that you found her! You sound like a wonderful mommy!!
> 
> xoxo


:wub: Thank you!


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

*Tomorrow is surgery*

Well, tomorrow our little Whisper goes in for her surgery. I pray she is not too old for this. She is bouncing (as much as a senior can bounce) around here more and more. She is "at home" now. We will drop her off early in the morning and will be able to pick her up late afternoon. Wish us luck.:wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

bellapuppy said:


> Well, tomorrow our little Whisper goes in for her surgery. I pray she is not too old for this. She is bouncing (as much as a senior can bounce) around here more and more. She is "at home" now. We will drop her off early in the morning and will be able to pick her up late afternoon. Wish us luck.:wub:


Make sure Whisper has pre op bloodwork done before her surgery. It's especially important for seniors. 

I will keep Whisper in my prayers. Have you heard anything more from the rescue about helping with the vet bills?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thinking/praying for you and Whisper today! Do let us know ASAP when you hear something. 
hugs!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Praying for Whisper,I love that name.... today as she's readying for surgery tomorrow.
We always get pre-op blood work ,always even though ours are younger and have gone through it before. Things can change ,so it's always best to spend the extra money to do ti.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Yes, we did pre op blood work when we did the xrays. Whisper is going in about an hour. I hate to leave her. She has grabbed my heart big time. I will be on pins and needles until I hear she is out of surgery. I will be able to bring her home tonight so that will be a comfort to both of us. As for the rescue, she is trying to raise the money. I will just split the cost between two credit cards. I am not going to make Whisper wait for this surgery. I will let you all know how it went later. THANKYOU for all your prayers.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

bellapuppy said:


> Yes, we did pre op blood work when we did the xrays. Whisper is going in about an hour. I hate to leave her. She has grabbed my heart big time. I will be on pins and needles until I hear she is out of surgery. I will be able to bring her home tonight so that will be a comfort to both of us. As for the rescue, she is trying to raise the money. I will just split the cost between two credit cards. I am not going to make Whisper wait for this surgery. I will let you all know how it went later. THANKYOU for all your prayers.



As I've said before, you are truly Whisper's guardian angel.

I will keep Whisper in my prayers this morning.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Janis - sending prayers for Whisper's surgery and recovery.:hugging: Hoping that all goes well. Keep us posted. 
Just wondering -- do you know if there's any way for us to send money to the rescue to be earmarked for Whisper?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Hoping all goes well today. Thinking of you and Whisper today.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Janis - sending prayers for Whisper's surgery and recovery.:hugging: Hoping that all goes well. Keep us posted.
> Just wondering -- do you know if there's any way for us to send money to the rescue to be earmarked for Whisper?


Oh, you are so sweet. I feel funny about my SM friends sending money though. The rescue is t.a.n.y.a.s rescue in Phelan, CA. They have raised a little bit. She is the one who intercepted Whisper and her two grown puppies from going to the pound.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

I am still waiting to hear about Whisper. I think I will call the vet in a few minutes. I took her early this morning and those girls over there are so sweet and saw how attached Whisper and I are to each other they told me I could take her home and come back about 30 mins prior to surgery. That worked out fine but the little sweetheart did not want to go into a cage when we went back. She must have not so nice memories. Thanks for the prayers and I will let you all know as soon as I do. I hate waiting.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Waiting with you. rayer:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Just heard from the Vet. Whisper is in recovery, sitting up with her tongue hanging out :wub:. They said she came thru the surgery beautifully and we can pick her up around 5:30 tonight. They took a whole chain of tumors out and it does not "appear" it has spread but they said it looks like it is cancer. The blood looks good too. They told me Whisper is a little fighter. Yup, that's my girl! Can't wait to get her home snug and comfy.:aktion033:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

bellapuppy said:


> Just heard from the Vet. Whisper is in recovery, sitting up with her tongue hanging out :wub:. They said she came thru the surgery beautifully and we can pick her up around 5:30 tonight. They took a whole chain of tumors out and it does not "appear" it has spread but they said it looks like it is cancer. The blood looks good too. They told me Whisper is a little fighter. Yup, that's my girl! Can't wait to get her home snug and comfy.:aktion033:


 
I'm so happy for whisper and you, prayers going to you both


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smheat: So relieved that Whisper made it through the surgery. Atta girl:chili::chili: Can't wait until she's home with you. Be sure to take a little pad of paper to write down any questions about after care and write down what the vet tells you. Sorry that it seems like cancer but praying that it indeed hasn't spread.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Let's hope they got it all and she'll will have as many happy years left as she can.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:grouphug: You & little Whisper are definitely in our thoughs and prayers today! Keep us updated, please.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

bellapuppy said:


> Just heard from the Vet. Whisper is in recovery, sitting up with her tongue hanging out :wub:. They said she came thru the surgery beautifully and we can pick her up around 5:30 tonight. They took a whole chain of tumors out and it does not "appear" it has spread but they said it looks like it is cancer. The blood looks good too. They told me Whisper is a little fighter. Yup, that's my girl! Can't wait to get her home snug and comfy.:aktion033:



Oh, dear. Is there any follow up like radiation, etc. if it is cancer?


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

i just read you're entire thread and hope whisper has a speed recovery


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

So glad to hear Whisper made it through surgery well. How is she tonight? I hope they got it all and she has plenty more happy years ahead. Praying for you both!


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Ladysmom said:


> Oh, dear. Is there any follow up like radiation, etc. if it is cancer?


No, the vet didn't want to put her through anymore discomfort at her age. She is confident they got all the tumors and that Whisper is a sassy little girl who should have more years with us.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

bellapuppy said:


> No, the vet didn't want to put her through anymore discomfort at her age. She is confident they got all the tumors and that Whisper is a sassy little girl who should have more years with us.



I pray that is the case! I am so glad you adopted her!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

How Miss Whisper this morning? Poor girl is probably going to be achy from all those tumors being removed. Is she on pain meds? Give her hugs and kisses from her Aunt Sue.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

That is so awesome....happy days ahead!:chili:



bellapuppy said:


> No, the vet didn't want to put her through anymore discomfort at her age. She is confident they got all the tumors and that Whisper is a sassy little girl who should have more years with us.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi all, we picked Whisper up last night. They told me they had a cat in the cage next to her and they were giving him some baby food and Whisper DEMANDED she be given some as well. She ate a whole jar of chicken. Whisper does love her food and if she was ready to eat 20 mins after waking up, I think (so do they) she is doing really well.

The Doctor said since her bloodwork and xrays were all clean, she did not feel it spread anywhere else. No chemo as she does not want to put Whisper through any more discomfort and the chemo drug makes them feel bad. Given her age, we just want her to have a comfortable and happy last years of her life and they feel she could have another 2 or 3 yrs given her overall health so I am happy with that.

She was sent home with another pain killer to use along with the medicam as well as an antibiotic. She goes in for a check up in 7 days. Whisper was groggy but ate a tiny bit more and took her meds which must have tasted nasty. I was told she should be out for the count after the meds. She slept on my tummy on the couch for a bit then we got ready for bed. I tucked her into bed with us as usual. It took her a while to settle in a spot. She was up and down all night. Sometimes she would be laying on me, other times, at the foot of the bed, and a few times I found her just sitting up. She usually stays in one spot all night. Around 3:00 am I took her out for potty and she had a bit of runny poo. I gave her some medicam and took her back to bed and she fell asleep till 8:00. I am hesitant to give her more meds than prescribed but do not want her to be in pain and wonder if she was. 

This morning she ate, had her other meds, did potty and has been following me around the house as usual. Right now she is in my lap. She is a strong little old gal. Thank you for all your prayers.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Ladysmom said:


> I pray that is the case! I am so glad you adopted her!


Believe me, I only want the very best for her and the most important right now is to be happy and comfortable. If something else comes up it will be taken care of for sure. I am not anxious to lose this gal.:wub:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> How Miss Whisper this morning? Poor girl is probably going to be achy from all those tumors being removed. Is she on pain meds? Give her hugs and kisses from her Aunt Sue.


 Whisper says "Thank you, Aunt Sue" and sends a big wet lick back to you :wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

awww whisper sounds like a trooper , i will praying for her to feel better .. give her big kiss from me n dolce.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Janis - I just love Whisper and I haven't even met her, but your descriptions just paint such a sweet picture. I'm sure she's uncomfortable even if she isn't in pain when you think of what was done. Any way that she'll sleep on either her side of back? I would think that would be the most comfortable. Maybe you can put a rolled up little blanket at her back (sort of like a kids receiving blanket) and maybe that will give her something to lie against to keep her on her side. Hard to describe but I know Tyler does things like that with my pj tops if I put one on the bed. The loose poo could be from the anesthesia or stress but I think the medicam helped us with that. Sending prayers and thanks that she has you. :wub:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

uniquelovdolce said:


> awww whisper sounds like a trooper , i will praying for her to feel better .. give her big kiss from me n dolce.


Awww, thank you! She is getting so many smooches. She send smooches back to you.:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Janis - I've been meaning to ask --- how is Whisper doing after her surgery?


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Janis - I've been meaning to ask --- how is Whisper doing after her surgery?


Oh, thanks for asking Susan, she is doing just fine. She went for her week checkup yesterday and the Vet said she looked great. :chili:She is fairly active for an oldster BUT today she did not want to eat and has been trying to eat grass - with no teeth:HistericalSmiley:. Ok, so I picked some for her and she wouldn't take it. Her tummy is rumbling a bit so I am thinking the antibiotics may have something to do with her tummy being upset. I tried giving her yogurt and she did not want it. The others gobbled it up right in front of her and she still didn't want it. She did eat some chicken baby food mixed with some of her ground up kibbles. I was going to ask if anyone has any suggestions to calm her tummy. I am going to boil some rice for her and see if that will help. I cannot understand why she does not like yogurt.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

You can also get probiotics in a capsule---I open that & put it on Kitzel's food at the moment since he can't have yougurt just yet w/his limited protocol. The capsule I have is for a much bigger dog so I just sprinkle some on his tsp. of food. I think I got mine at Petco last summer but usually do the yougurt (goat).


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> You can also get probiotics in a capsule---I open that & put it on Kitzel's food at the moment since he can't have yougurt just yet w/his limited protocol. The capsule I have is for a much bigger dog so I just sprinkle some on his tsp. of food. I think I got mine at Petco last summer but usually do the yougurt (goat).


Thank you for that suggestion. I am going to get some tomorrow. I gave her some bland chicken and rice tonight and she gobbled that up and seems to be fine tonight. She is such a blessing to have around. :wub:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

She is laying right next to me snoring so loud right now.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So glad to hear that Whisper's doing well after surgery.:wub::wub: Eating grass?:blink: Growing up when my dogs used to do that my mom used to say they were trying to settle their stomachs or throw up. Hmmm might have just been the thinking those days or maybe true. 
Tyler used to eat my Greek yogurt with me every day and then suddenly didn't want it anymore. I give him Animal Essentials Probiotic powder every day mixed with his breakfast. Happy to hear she yummed up the chicken. Tyler loves his boiled chicken.


----------

